# small quarter round moulding



## mf915 (May 15, 2006)

Hi,
I'm in the middle of glueing laminate flooring on staircase. I'd like to put quarter round moulding at the corner (where riser and tread meets), to cover the "bad" cuts. The typical quarter round moudlings I see are like 3/4" thick. Are there any quarter round moulding that are smaller (like 1/4" ) ?? If so, where can I find them ?

Also, I see sealants (for gap filling) sold in Home Depot (under Pergo or other brand). Has anyone tried them ? Does it look okay after application ?

Thanks


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

if the filler is applied nicely it can look real good.

Quarter round is pretty standard on depth.. you could attempt to rip it down on a table saw if you own one although it can be a tricky speedy spear if you do not look out.


----------



## Zero Punch (Nov 15, 2005)

If done properly there should be no need for 1/4 round.

Cut edges should be covered by factory edges, if laid out right that would be the groove edge covering the cut edge. 

I've installed hundreds of stairs and never needed 1/4 round to cover rough cuts. 

Do you have a table saw? If not, clamping a straight edge to piece to be cut and using the proper blade will give a clean cut. Any small and I mean small chips can be smoothed with a mill file.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Good point Punch.

I also used to use masking tape where I am going to cut to prevent chips.


----------



## Double A (Sep 10, 2006)

Check with your local hardware store and ask for screen moulding. Its much smaller.


----------



## mf915 (May 15, 2006)

thanks for the replies...

I don't have a table saw... i have circular saw and jig saw. 

I'm actually done with the stairs - but if i decide to do the stairs in the basement, i will definitely try out the "masking tape" tip. I use jig saw (18 teeth) and on many occasions I get chips.

I have to say - stairs is the most difficult part of the house (for a DIYer like me). For almost all other parts of the house, I used molding to cover the edges. So no need for perfect cuts. As the pros mention, the size of every step is different - and it's true !! A lot of times it's not even true rectangle. So i do see some small gaps on the sides. I probably will leave them the way it is. 
For the gap between riser and tread, i used the nail hole filler (the one for stairnose available at HD)... and i guess it came out alright.


----------



## Donedat (Aug 10, 2006)

You can pick up a table saw for as little a 100 bucks from HD or Lowes...for the next time around.


----------



## iceman40 (Sep 29, 2009)

*laminate on stairs*

Just a reminder I did my stairs,laminate is made with a wax emulsion so it is terrible on your blades.I would buy a decent table saw and a blade .I paid $100.00 for my blade.also measure all points on the stairs.I find that builders make them quickly.So you might have to adjust your blade.also i used pl100 calking glue to hold them down.

Just a thought


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

1/4" QR and big shoes under force are not going to be a good combination. I think you will find that stuff will break on you in no time.


----------



## iceman40 (Sep 29, 2009)

*stairs*

Dont allow shoes in the house
solve the problem


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

This thread is 3 years old
I'm thinking the floor is done


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

good call


----------

